# Investing in apartment buildings using your IRA/401k!



## Marcgoodwin (Apr 17, 2017)

This is just an informational post to any interested members...I invest in apartment buildings using my IRA/401k funds. This can be a great strategy to get improved returns and provide a powerful hedge against inflation. It is possible to use your 401k account or IRA to do this. The group below can give you more information.

See the blog post below for more information:

You can also email for more info:

Please read the forum rules.
Do not post links.
Links removed by RPD


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Are you investing in RE in Bangladesh or in the United States? Do you use funds, trusts, or direct investment?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

:vs_shocked: :vs_cry: :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd say a better investment would be low end houses. You can find them for 50K or less, put a few thousand dollars of work into them, then rent them. Around here people are even buying the nicer homes from around 70K-100k and are renting them for around 1000 per month. Its a land lords market right now and I don't see that changing, few people have the money for a down payment or the credit for a mortgage despite the fact that rates are extremely low even after they where recently raised.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Precious metals, namely brass and lead.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Precious metals, namely brass and lead.


Smart and prepared minds .... invest alike.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not something I will be putting my retirement funds into. I'll stick with my own program. When Socialist take over the last thing you want is your money in an apartment building.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know they run infomercials incessantly on the weekend AM radio about getting rich buying and renting houses..but it costs money for them to teach you how to do it. Smells a bit scammy to the untrained eye.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Know they run infomercials incessantly on the weekend AM radio about getting rich buying and renting houses..but it costs money for them to teach you how to do it. Smells a bit scammy to the untrained eye.


 Pay me $49.99 for my tapes and I will make you millions buying and flipping houses. OK question why are you teach me to take your easy money?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you think he was a prince from Dhaka, Bangladesh trying to let us in on the ground floor?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Do you think he was a prince from Dhaka, Bangladesh trying to let us in on the ground floor?


Actually, I just think he simply dropped the soap and wanted to see if anyone would bend over to pick it up.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Tell you boys what I'm gonna do:

For the low price of only $29.95, I will send you a pamphlet detailing why I sold 13 rental properties, and swore I would do a morning proctological exam daily before I ever invested in rentals again.


----------

